# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Arriver, software for smart mobility, Veoneer Inc., Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist2

Contributors:

Veoneer Inc.

Qualcomm Inc.

arriver.com

youtube.com/channel/UCqV6KWZydYRKNeztl74EptQ

facebook.com/Arriver-106103334825833

linkedin.com/company/arriver

instagram.com/arriver.ai

----------


## Airicist2

"Veoneer signs agreement with Qualcomm and creates new software brand Arriver™"

January 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Arriver 2022 CES  

Jan 4, 2022

----------

